# Subj:  Install FreeBSD



## Johneh (Feb 19, 2022)

H/W - Architecture:  2007 Mac, Intel core 2 Duo

(DVD):  FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso  

Background: Have installed Debian Linux on similar Mac.  Install/mount with DVD is the same.  

 Problem:  Can’t find key combination(s) that starts a mount procedure from a target DVD.  I have tried all key combinations that have been listed.    

BIOS:  Not sure about the proper procedures for the BIOS set up - if required?


----------



## mendenlama (Feb 20, 2022)

Does pressing the left option key (=alt left) during startup help? This works for me when I try to boot from an usb pendrive. Maybe you should go this way instead of booting from DVD.


----------

